# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pond / Courtyard Construction Pics

## JDub

Hi all, been a while since I was on the forums.... 
Just thought I would share some pics of my recent courtyard / pond project. 
I built it out of prefab retaining wall blocks and caps, lined with EPDM pond liner. Pond ended up being approx 850L.  
The safety mesh takes away from it a bit but with 2 kids under 5 it was a necessity. 
Filtration system is also DIY and is tucked in behind the screen. 
Cheers
Joel

----------


## JDub

Opps, just realised this should prob be in the Go to Whoa forum......
Mods feel free to move.  :2thumbsup:  
Joel.

----------


## m6sports

couldnt you put the safety mesh just under the water line so that you wouldnt be able to see it  
looks great any how  :2thumbsup: 
How long did it take you ?

----------


## JDub

Nah, unfortunately not, the metal would leach 'nasties' into the water and because it supports fish life this is not a good idea. 
Took me around 9 days all up (took a week off work to do it, but should have taken two because it took a week more for my hamstrings to recover  :Redface:  :Cool: ) 
Cheers
J

----------


## m6sports

what about using stainless steel ?

----------


## Guv

Very nice Joel!  
...but fresh water??!! You should be ashamed!  :Shock:

----------


## JDub

> Very nice Joel!  
> ...but fresh water??!! You should be ashamed!

  
LOL, dont worry salt still flows through my viens  :2thumbsup:

----------


## fdip

Looks great.  
I have a question re your filtration. I have also completed my water feature with water descending down a stacked stone wall. I was going to cover it with mesh and stones but I am now considering adding fish, water lillies etc. What filter system do you have in place to keep algae at bay (even though mine is in a covered alfresco room with no direct sunlight).

----------


## JDub

Hi Fdip.... 
The key to limiting algae is limiting the energy (food) it needs to multiply..... 
Energy + light = algae.... 
Although my pond is in full sun, the water remains clear, this is because of a few things: 
1. I do not overstock with fish.... I have 12 goldfish in an 800L pond. 
2. I feed the fish sparingly.... in an established pond (varies from pond to pond) goldfish need only be fed every couple of days in summer, once a week (if that) in winter.  Remember that goldfish will eat algae etc in your pond. Some ponds that contain fish are completely self sufficient and you do not need to feed the fish at all.
3. Remove waste by regularly cleaning out debris (such as leaves) and changing the filter wool in my filter system regulary.  
If you keep fish you should consider adding a filter that will support beneficial bacteria (this is where the bioballs in my system come in). This bacteria (which will grow all by itself) will turn the nasties (such as ammonia) into harmless nitrate.  I gets very technical but all you really need is some inert material that water passes over in which bacteria can colonise. 
I have attached a sketch of my DIY filter system, its effectively a 30L container with a Lid, the water enters the top of the container from the pond pump and is dispersed via a spray bar (a piece of PVC with holes in it) over the filter wool, the water then trickles down the bio balls and exits the container at the bottom and is fed back to the pond via gravity. 
You can buy pre made pond filters that suit most applications... a good site is:  Pond Pumps Pond filters Pond lights Australia 
Hope that helps 
Cheers
Joel
Home Renovator (and closet fish nerd).

----------

